# My first tent grow



## slvrwolf1 (Apr 22, 2020)

I am growing seeds that I found in my medicinal purchases. I have ordered more seeds and will start a few more soon.  The first one started is Wizard's Apprentice and is in the 20th day of germination.

The second one is Gorilla Glue #4 and is in day 12 of germination.


----------



## umbra (Apr 22, 2020)

looks good


----------



## JoseyWales (May 11, 2020)

slvrwolf1 said:


> View attachment 260921
> View attachment 260924
> 
> I am growing seeds that I found in my medicinal purchases. I have ordered more seeds and will start a few more soon.  The first one started is Wizard's Apprentice and is in the 20th day of germination.
> ...


A very pretty green, they look great.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 11, 2020)

Looking good.


----------



## notthecops (May 21, 2020)

Off to a good start. What are you using for light?


----------



## JimmyDozen (Jun 2, 2020)

Yes what light you got in that tent??


----------



## homeweed (Jun 4, 2020)

slvrwolf1 said:


> View attachment 260921
> View attachment 260924
> 
> I am growing seeds that I found in my medicinal purchases. I have ordered more seeds and will start a few more soon.  The first one started is Wizard's Apprentice and is in the 20th day of germination.
> ...



Hey, man! how is your progress?


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 6, 2020)

Looking good bro I'll be watching I love some gorrilla glue.check my current grow journal here ,it's called (Back in the saddle again) any and all questions are welcome.happy growing bro.


----------

